# Vertical in small tent possible?



## Sir72 (Oct 6, 2017)

i was wondering if a vertical grow was possible in a 32"x32"x63" grow tent? Any opinions?


----------



## verticalgrow (Oct 6, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> i was wondering if a vertical grow was possible in a 32"x32"x63" grow tent? Any opinions?


bare bulb HPS = 36" minimum + 1" plant grow space


----------



## Sir72 (Oct 6, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> bare bulb HPS = 36" minimum + 1" plant grow space


So that's a no, kinda figured it was cutting it close. Gonna rock topping and lst like planned, thanks.


----------



## predd (Oct 6, 2017)

I kill it with a barebulb 315cmh vert in a 36x20x60 tent.....


----------



## Sir72 (Oct 6, 2017)

predd said:


> I kill it with a barebulb 315cmh vert in a 36x20x60 tent.....


So why couldn't I in a 32x32x63? What kind of yield do you get? I would be using a 600 hps.


----------



## predd (Oct 6, 2017)

well I'm sure the 315 put's out less heat and is supposed to be close to a equivelent of a 600 hps...probably your best option...I pull about 10-12 zips outta that tent. You can do a 400 just fine in there, just cool the bulb with a fan and get good air extraction.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 6, 2017)

It will be easy to fry plants unless tied back to a trellis or sog on the walls. for a 600watter i recomened 60cm to the bulb.


----------



## verticalgrow (Oct 6, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> So why couldn't I in a 32x32x63? What kind of yield do you get? I would be using a 600 hps.


Maybe a cooltube might work but its gunna restrict plant airflow to much imho


----------



## predd (Oct 6, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Maybe a cooltube might work but its gunna restrict plant airflow to much imho


Yeah I don't think he could pull a 600 off in that size tent, even if they don't hermie I would imagine quite a bit of bleaching....I say spend the extra money and get the 315 cmh...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 6, 2017)

That size tent is perfect for an overhead 315 LEC Grow. 

Fill the canopy and you could grow a pound with the right genetics and some practice.


----------



## stxfarmer (Oct 9, 2017)

Total newbie here but if I had a 4'x4'x7' with 100% LED panels would that work. Thinking 1 or 2 plants in a vert grow


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 9, 2017)

stxfarmer said:


> Total newbie here but if I had a 4'x4'x7' with 100% LED panels would that work. Thinking 1 or 2 plants in a vert grow


Flat panels could be more effectively mountain above and on the walls as side lighting. You could bulk up plants with huge buds like that.


----------



## stxfarmer (Oct 9, 2017)

Tks, that is where I am heading for my first grow May be too ambitious but willing to invest in the panels and give it the college try


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 10, 2017)

stxfarmer said:


> Tks, that is where I am heading for my first grow May be too ambitious but willing to invest in the panels and give it the college try


If you want to go vert I would imagine HID would be a better option in a tent. Depends on your reasoning for wanting to use LED and what type of panels you were planning. 4x4 tent wants some good wattage regardless of light type.


----------



## stxfarmer (Oct 10, 2017)

Wouldn't any type of vertical grow have to have multiple sources of LED or HID? Doesn't the light footprint have to follow the plant as it grows upward? Thus you have to create a vertical light source as the plant grows


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 10, 2017)

stxfarmer said:


> Wouldn't any type of vertical grow have to have multiple sources of LED or HID? Doesn't the light footprint have to follow the plant as it grows upward? Thus you have to create a vertical light source as the plant grows


Well a vertically hung HID such as a 315cmh or 600hps or any bulb radiates light in a 360 degree pattern where as LEDs don't. So there is more benefit to be had from a bare bulb, since you have 4 tent walls and can grow up all sides. To do the same with LED you would need 4 panels to have the same benefit as a bare HID bulb set up. With a vert in a small space the idea would be to maximise square footage of canopy. You can have shelves of plants 2 or 3 tears high or grow plants tall and against the walls. End result is a much bigger canopy of buds than horizontal set up.

There are many types of vertical set ups, this one is aimed at small tent set ups. Bigger ones and your hanging multiple lights with rings of plants to gain lower bud size. There's folk who do use LEDs for vert, but were talking large walls of weed, not little tents.

Again, it depends on why you want to use LEDs? There has to be some logic to the choice (that's a genuine question)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 10, 2017)

There isn't really always more square feet in a vertical. The depth of the canopy of buds in a flat Grow needs to be considered. 

If the trellis is close to the wall say a few inches. The buds will be 1 layer attached to it. And you will likely have 3 sides in a tent. I have seen one Grow with a 4th movable trellis that rolls out of the way to work. But most cages are 3 sides. 

My garden has way less surface area but the buds are 2' thick in the canopy. More space than most vert trellis systems are considering a flat Grow has. Consider the levels or layers of buds 2' deep compared to the flat shallow trellis of the vert walls.


----------



## 3GT (Oct 10, 2017)

Admittedly I'm very much a noob but I can see potential running a combo of Hid/Led in a tent. HID up top and strip lighting all around and you could have a 4'+ deep canopy with weight all the way down. That's more 3D than a vertical trellis


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 10, 2017)

3GT said:


> Admittedly I'm very much a noob but I can see potential running a combo of Hid/Led in a tent. HID up top and strip lighting all around and you could have a 4'+ deep canopy with weight all the way down. That's more 3D than a vertical trellis



Use some uv+ t-5 fluorescents instead of led strips and you will have uva and uvb to increase terpenes and thc content. 

And with the extra blue light in the t-5's added to the hps above you could have the perfect spectrum for plant health and vigor.


----------



## 3GT (Oct 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Use some uv+ t-5 fluorescents instead of led strips and you will have uva and uvb to increase terpenes and thc content.
> 
> And with the extra blue light in the t-5's added to the hps above you could have the perfect spectrum for plant health and vigor.


I don't know if t5's would work quite as well compared to led strips? Can always change the HID out for a 10k mh towards the end for the UV?

My idea of growing vert in a small tent would be 1 plant vegged for 8-12 weeks, topped 2x, 315w cmh above, 400w of led strips (bridgelux or Samsung) on the sides and 200w of 2200k redmeat luxeon cobs up top? 3100k cmh could do with more reds and IMO that combo would work very well

Edit; here is my actually fully sick plant so excuse that, 315w cmh + 250w bridgelux EB strips


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 10, 2017)

3GT said:


> I don't know if t5's would work quite as well compared to led strips? Can always change the HID out for a 10k mh towards the end for the UV?
> 
> My idea of growing vert in a small tent would be 1 plant vegged for 8-12 weeks, topped 2x, 315w cmh above, 400w of led strips (bridgelux or Samsung) on the sides and 200w of 2200k redmeat luxeon cobs up top? 3100k cmh could do with more reds and IMO that combo would work very well
> 
> Edit; here is my actually fully sick plant so excuse that, 315w cmh + 250w bridgelux EB strips



She still bulked up all the way down. 

I was just agreeing that the op could use the t-5's for veg and save all the more powerful lighting for flowering. 

I veg with about 250 watts of t-5 with 3-4 plants growing at different stages and plug in a 1200 watt Hortilux super hps flower room as they get harvested. 

The iPhone flash was used to hide the hps light. 

   

I am considering adding either my 315 LEC in the middle or some 4' uv+ bulbs along the wall about middle plant height. 

I have been waiting for led to get as good as t-5 but don't believe it can be without uvb. 

You get the flavor bump but not the thc.


----------



## 3GT (Oct 10, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> She still bulked up all the way down.
> 
> I was just agreeing that the op could use the t-5's for veg and save all the more powerful lighting for flowering.
> 
> ...


Yeah considering all my problems she's packing it on and still has 4+ weeks left to finish! 

Definitely could use t5 for veg then side lighting. I really think current (Samsung/bridgelux) leds will outperform in almost way a t5, during flower the t5 may give better quality than led alone but that's why the led is supplementing a 315w which has a broad spectrum? 

You can buy 200w strips + driver for about $100 us which will last 10+ years and is 50% efficient.


Nice room! Why isn't the 315w in there at the moment is heat holding you back in summer? 
Do you think changing those 2 x 600w HPS to 4x 315w cmh + 600w led strips around would do any better?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 10, 2017)

3GT said:


> Yeah considering all my problems she's packing it on and still has 4+ weeks left to finish!
> 
> Definitely could use t5 for veg then side lighting. I really think current (Samsung/bridgelux) leds will outperform in almost way a t5, during flower the t5 may give better quality than led alone but that's why the led is supplementing a 315w which has a broad spectrum?
> 
> ...



I spent all year before summer comparing hid's. I compared the 600 horti's and also a 600 blue mh and a 315 3100k Phillips. 

What I found is what the university of Michigan has determined. Too much blue light makes short leafy plants. Supplement a little blue with the red is their recommendation. 

For leafy greens the advice is reversed. Full spectrum with tons of blue light to grow leaves. 

I can't say about multiple 315's as I only have one but the best nugs consistently came from 2 hps and 1 315. 

Individually. The colors and smell and maybe frostiness was better with the 315. But the density, yield and general size and togetherness of the buds is better with hps. 

1 of each mh to hps also was too much for me. 

I am now comparing hps only to the other results. But I miss the 315 already. As a supplemental light it is awesome. 

But it ultimately cost me 30% yield average per plant and the buds were much leafier and looser for the most part in my system. 

Multiple 315's and a sog or scrog and you may have something. But no real penetration like an hps.


----------

